# Am I ready for a group ride?



## Physix (Jun 9, 2011)

I was at my local bike shop yesterday buying some bar tape and one of the guys there asked me what bike I have (a 2007 Raleigh Sport), I told him and he asked how long I have been riding, I told him since January, and he invited me to come to their shop's Saturday morning ride. He explained the two groups, one going 15-18 mph and the other going 20-22 mph.
The bike is my first road bike and I've only ridden it by myself for the past few months, never knowing my pace or my distance, just for fun and not really knowing where I stand in cycling. I feel like I have pretty good endurance because I was a cross country runner for three before starting riding and I'm 19, but I'm still nervous about going on a two hour plus ride at a set pace. The most I've ridden by myself is just over an hour, but I didn't stop because I was tired, just because I got a little bored. I've really been wanting to go on a group ride (to stop the boredom of riding by myself for about 45 min to an hour a couple times a week) for a while, but I'm nervous about slowing the group down and looking like a total idiot.
Anyone think I can handle it? I have the set up I think I would need. I'm riding clipless pedals, have a cycling jersey and a few pairs of cycling shorts, helmet, bottle (my bike only holds one though, should I get another?).
I'm also curious as to what I should bring nutrition wise, If you guys think I can handle it in the first place 

Anyway, any help would be awesome! Thanks!

And a random question! Do tires that aren't inflated correctly (for example a little low on air) make it tougher to ride? Just curious


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

Go on the slower ride and watch, listen and learn. You will need one water bottle per hour of ride. For rides up to 2 hours I take no food but for 2+ I'll take an energy bar for each 1/2hr over that.

Make sure you have the equipment and knowledge needed to fix a flat tire. Sure under-inflated tires create excess drag. 90-100psi will probably be fine.


----------



## BelgianWaffle (Jun 8, 2011)

I have questions related to this as well. I have been riding seriously for only a couple months now. The longest ride I've been on to this point is about 35 miles. I don't have a bike computer to tell me pace and distance so forth but I have generalizations using google maps and my watch. That 35 mile ride was done at just under 19 mph pace (by my generalizations) with several crossings of busy roads hurting that number. Do you think I am ready for a group ride? My biggest worry is slowing them down or doing something taboo without knowing about it. Thanks.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

19mph average is fine for all but the fastest group rides. And usually all fast group rides are advertised as such. For your first group rides opt for the slower rides versus the faster ones as it's tough to learn anything when you're suffering and hanging on for dear life. You'll know when you're ready for a faster group. That's way better than knowing you're ready for a slower group.


----------



## V3T (May 19, 2011)

There is more to a group ride than just speed. There is a lot of skill involved so you and others don't get hurt. It is easier to ride in a group than to ride solo, but if you haven't ridden before I suggest you listen to what Mike T. is saying because otherwise you could end up hurting yourself or someone else.


----------



## Rusted Angel (Sep 19, 2010)

I have been riding only for about 2-3 months and when I started I did not have a computer, no cycling gear (pedals, shoes, jersey, shorts, etc) the only thing I had was my bike, helmet and a lot of eager.

I rode about 50 miles on my first group ride and it was awesome, the guys protected me over almos the whole ride until the last 15 miles that we were hit by strong head wind, there I lost it and could not keep up any more so I ended up riding by myself the last 15 miles at a much slower pace but all of that gave me the courage an eager to get more cycling gear, now I have everything I need for riding in the group.

When I did not have a computer I never took the lead unless there was two rows of cyclist, in that case I would just keep up the pace based on the guy next to me, I did not know exactly how fast and how far I was riding but it was too much fun and I enjoyed a lot.

When I finally got my computer ( an inexpensive one) I was glad to notice that my average speed on a long ride was at about 18 MPH.

Just go on the group ride, the slower one and the guys will help you and protect you; keep eyes and ears open so you can learn the wind, were to position yourself on the group, how to rotate, etc. and after that first group ride, I bet you'll be anxious for the next one.


----------



## Dave1442397 (May 5, 2011)

I hadn't been on a bike in over 20 years and had a whole 7 miles on my new bike before going on my first group ride. It's a 28-mile ride and took around 90 minutes. I just stayed at the back of the group and took in all the calls for potholes, grates, cars, runners etc. Once you've done it a couple of times it's no big deal. I have two water bottles but I always drink 20oz or so of water before I leave the house and usually never need the second bottle.


----------



## xjbaylor (Dec 28, 2006)

You are ready for a group ride without a doubt. As others said, start with the slow group and watch the more experienced riders carefully. Follow the following 3 rules and you should not only be fine, but gladly invited back.

1. Be predictable/Hold your line - Fairly self explanatory, but make sure that those around you feel comfortable riding around you
2. Communicate - You will learn quickly how your group communicates, but if you are in the middle of the pack (especially in a bigger, less experienced group) be willing to use your hands to point out obstacles, signal stops or anything else that someone behind you needs to be aware of, but may not see.
3. Don't cross wheels - As a general rule you either don't want to overlap the wheel of the rider in front of you, or you want to have your front axle at least even with his hip. Basically, ensure that the rider in front of you can easily pick you up in the peripheral vision, or couldn't hit you if they tried. 

There are plenty of other things to learn about riding in a group, but in a slower group if you can do those well, you will probably be one of the "best" group riders there. Have fun.


----------



## BostonG (Apr 13, 2010)

You should definitely give it a try. Go with the slower group of course. You may want to call the shop and ask if it’s a no drop ride or if they provide cue sheets. Don’t try to be a hero. Go at a steady pace that you can maintain and concentrate on learning. 

If there are people behind you, point out road imperfections. If there are people in front of you and you know of a car coming up behind the group, yell out “car back” – yell it loud so everyone can hear. Concentrate on riding in a straight line and being predictable. Don’t stop suddenly. Indicate you are stopping by giving the stop signal or shouting “slowing”. When turning a corner, look for cars and if it’s safe, yell out “Clear” for the riders in back of you. Try not to stay too far in back because if the group is fast, you’ll get dropped quicker. There’s a bunch of other stuff to know but you can learn by doing searches. 15-18mph is a wide margin so I would think the group would splinter off into separate sub groups once into the ride. It may start off slow but the ride usually picks up after a couple miles when people are warmed up. Also, groups splinter dramatically once you hit a hill – even a small one. Again, don’t be a hero. Conserve that energy and just concentrate on learning about group riding. 

You probably won’t look like an idiot at all. Most groups won’t slow down too much for you even if you are slow. They will probably just increase the amount of regroup points. 

I would definitely go on the ride. Just be humble and I’m sure the guys will be happy to have a young dude on the ride. You’ll love it. Riding alone is great for training and because you can go out whenever but group rides are much more fun and it’s good to learn too.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

BostonG said:


> Just be humble


This attribute in equal portions with the willingness to learn is the best thing a budding group rider can have. The worst people are those who know nothing but aren't willing to admit it. Their game is up within the first 10 minutes though.


----------



## briantcva (Jun 10, 2010)

Knowing the route can also help. When I first started doing the shop ride last year it was everything I could do to hold on. After a few times I learned though where to conserve and where to power through. Like be in the front through the rollers and it's hardly any work, or just hang on through that one hill b/c the group tends to go easy after that...stuff like that. A little strategy can go a long way. 

And be ok with getting dropped. It happens to everyone. You just have to get faster. 

But have fun. Riding in a group is one of the sublime joys of cycling.


----------



## Physix (Jun 9, 2011)

Thanks a bunch for all the great stuff, I'll definitely be going and keeping all of this stuff in mind.


----------



## Fireform (Dec 15, 2005)

BelgianWaffle said:


> I have questions related to this as well. I have been riding seriously for only a couple months now. The longest ride I've been on to this point is about 35 miles. I don't have a bike computer to tell me pace and distance so forth but I have generalizations using google maps and my watch. That 35 mile ride was done at just under 19 mph pace (by my generalizations) with several crossings of busy roads hurting that number. Do you think I am ready for a group ride? My biggest worry is slowing them down or doing something taboo without knowing about it. Thanks.


You're plenty ready speedwise--soloing at 19 takes a lot more effort than riding 20-22 in a group. What you lack are the group riding skills and etiquette. Go with the slower group, watch and learn, and you'll be ready for the faster group soon.


----------



## GumbyN (Dec 6, 2010)

for some of you without a cycle computer telling you your mph, you can map out your ride and the time ti took on a couple sites... they'll even give you some basic climb information, along with your average speed, plus keep track of the mileage of your workouts.
there are more than the two i'll post out there, but these are the ones i use to help me keep track and figure out where i'll ride.
www.mapmyride.com (prefer this one for some reason)
www.dailymile.com (only use that one cuz a couple co-workers are on there)


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

I suggest going on the ride. There is no way-absolutely no way-to learn about riding faster. Many of the things you hear, say, & do on the group ride will also help you lots when riding alone. Like Mike T said, keep your eyes & ears open. Don't be afraid to tell them you're a new rider, & don't hold back on asking questions.


----------



## forge55b (Jan 30, 2011)

Do IT! Just let them know you are new to the concept of group rides and they should let you know what to expect.


----------



## Jean-Claude (Jun 11, 2011)

As a brand new rider, where can I start out fresh outside of a big group ride? I am new to the sport but far from out of shape. 

Thanks
(first post)


----------



## Dave1442397 (May 5, 2011)

Jean-Claude said:


> As a brand new rider, where can I start out fresh outside of a big group ride? I am new to the sport but far from out of shape.
> 
> Thanks
> (first post)


Ask at your local bike shop - that's what I did. The group ride can vary...my first had seven people, it was down to four a few weeks ago, and today was the largest group so far with around twelve people.

Take a look at www.active.com to connect with others in your area, and if you're looking for solo rides check out http://www.mapmyride.com/


----------



## Rusted Angel (Sep 19, 2010)

I carry a map of the rout with me just in case I drop and fall behind, that way I can easily get back to the starting point.


----------



## ColoradoVeloDude (Oct 7, 2005)

Physix said:


> I was at my local bike shop yesterday buying some bar tape and one of the guys there asked me what bike I have (a 2007 Raleigh Sport), I told him and he asked how long I have been riding, I told him since January, and he invited me to come to their shop's Saturday morning ride. He explained the two groups, one going 15-18 mph and the other going 20-22 mph.
> The bike is my first road bike and I've only ridden it by myself for the past few months, never knowing my pace or my distance, just for fun and not really knowing where I stand in cycling. I feel like I have pretty good endurance because I was a cross country runner for three before starting riding and I'm 19, but I'm still nervous about going on a two hour plus ride at a set pace. The most I've ridden by myself is just over an hour, but I didn't stop because I was tired, just because I got a little bored. I've really been wanting to go on a group ride (to stop the boredom of riding by myself for about 45 min to an hour a couple times a week) for a while, but I'm nervous about slowing the group down and looking like a total idiot.
> Anyone think I can handle it? I have the set up I think I would need. I'm riding clipless pedals, have a cycling jersey and a few pairs of cycling shorts, helmet, bottle (my bike only holds one though, should I get another?).
> I'm also curious as to what I should bring nutrition wise, If you guys think I can handle it in the first place
> ...



NUTRITION: Listen to your body carefully. Everyone is different. Hydration is important (you're working hard!) but calories take a while for your system to ingest and process. It's a losing cause once you start riding because your body can't possibly process and make available a prodigious amount of calories to equal the output. What you eat the night before it what you ride on the next day - but that doesn't mean eating four pounds of pasta the night before. I've found some combinations of food that if I eat them the night before the riding the next day is amazing. Mainly pasta with marinara (i.e., no meat), veggies, and desert - maybe an extra piece of bread or two. Use this forum to find a "base" set of guidelines and then experiment outside the guidelines for your particular needs. Something else: powerbars and stuff like that are great and packaged nice, but try taking a toasted bagel with you for your next ride for a snack and see what happens. For me it was really surprising how good it worked from an energy standpoint.

GROUP RIDE: If you don't like the groups you ride with, find some people with a similar riding style and start your own group. I started such a group with another person and we often have 10 to 20 people every week we go out. We're a no-drop group going 30 to 60 miles on a Sunday morning at a pace around 13-18MPH. We're not interesting in any kind of a hammer fest and, since there are a lot of hills around here, we concentrate mainly on doing hill climbing it seems like (the ride to the Zoo and through the Air Force Academy are especially grueling it seems like). Anyway, almost everywhere we go we're going up hill here. 

Cycling is a great sport and you're on the right track to having fun with it. 

Have a great day!

ColoradoVeloDude
Colorado Springs, Colorado


----------



## JC477 (Jun 23, 2011)

I think if it was me, I would try it since you've been riding almost six months. Like BostonG said, check to see if it is a "no drop or no rider left behind" ride.


----------



## Rusted Angel (Sep 19, 2010)

What's a "no drop ride"?


----------



## JC477 (Jun 23, 2011)

That's a term that one of the cycling clubs in my area uses.... at least I think I got that right. I am assuming it is the same thing as no rider left behind, but I am new to all this.


----------



## briantcva (Jun 10, 2010)

Yes "no drop" means they will have designated regroup points. Be warned that "no drop" does not mean that if you're riding at 13 mph and the group is going at 18 mph that they're going to slow down.

Just go. Like I wrote before, go, get dropped, get faster, go get dropped. You'll hang soon enough. Getting dropped is the way of the world.


----------



## Rusted Angel (Sep 19, 2010)

briantcva said:


> Yes "no drop" means they will have designated regroup points. Be warned that "no drop" does not mean that if you're riding at 13 mph and the group is going at 18 mph that they're going to slow down.
> 
> Just go. Like I wrote before, go, get dropped, get faster, go get dropped. You'll hang soon enough. Getting dropped is the way of the world.


Cool, that means I can try the LBS ride on Fridays, it's advertised in the web site that they ride at 20 MPH and is a non drop ride. I ride usually anywhere from 30-60 miles at 18 MPH but if I can't keep up, the guys just keep going until the end and I have to finish by myself; that happened to me on my first ride.


----------



## Sweeneyb37 (Jun 24, 2011)

I was hesitant at first, but LBS group rides were very helpful for me to learn about the rules of the road and I also met done great people. I highly suggest.


----------



## mrargus (Jul 18, 2011)

check out meetup.com for a cycling group. my hometown has a designated beginners group


----------



## oceanluvr30 (Jul 24, 2011)

Was in the LBS today and they said they had group rides for B riders...never got to ask him to define what makes a B rider, as he had another customer. Any thoughts?


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

B Rider - A non racer who can ride ride at an average speed** of about 14-18mph and who doesn't mind taking the odd time-out on a ride (to let stragglers catch up, take a p-break, have a cafe stop etc). The suggested average speed will be decided by the ride organizer.

A Rider - a racer or other hammerhead rider who likes to ride non-stop and not wait for stragglers. Can average 18-22mph.

**Average speed - speed at which a whole ride (start to finish) is ridden - distance vs time. Not the speed seen on the computer during a ride.

Of course all the above can vary depending on the wishes of the ride organizer/leader and the average abilities of the participants.


----------



## oceanluvr30 (Jul 24, 2011)

Thanks for the clarification:thumbsup:


----------

